# Tivo Stream with Pace MG!?



## mikel51 (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a Pace MG! from Mediacom. I am interested in downloading and streaming to my IPad. I am curious if the TiVo stream will work with the Pace box? The specs for the stream don't mention compatibility with the Pace Box, but the TiVo site describes the Pace box as compatible with the Stream

TiVo-Pace MG1 hardware features:

6 video tuners
Integrated MoCA
Compatible with DOCSIS 3.0
At least 500GB of onboard storage
*The MG1 supports TiVo's whole-home capabilities, including streaming your favorite shows using TiVo Stream to TiVo's mobile and tablet applications, multi-room streaming, and live TV streaming to TiVo Mini and the Pace Mi3 Mini.*


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

My understanding is that Mediacom doesn't allow for Tivo Stream to work right now. In their forums it has been asked about a few times, but the answers are no it doesn't work yet, but no time frame for it to be offered.


----------



## mikel51 (Dec 18, 2003)

Apparently, Mediacom is now supporting. I just called to order one through them. They charge you for the hardware and then you own it (unlike the cable boxes). I guess I will see how it works in the near future.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

Glad to hear Mediacom is now offering it.


----------



## TechDaddyK (Sep 20, 2014)

Did the MG1 work well for you? We've got one on order, but I'm finding product info about Mediacom's offering is impossible to find. 

Does the TiVo Stream work for you? And how big is the hard drive that was included in the MG1?


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

mikel51 said:


> Apparently, Mediacom is now supporting. I just called to order one through them. They charge you for the hardware and then you own it (unlike the cable boxes). I guess I will see how it works in the near future.


If I remember correctly, posts on their forums said it is supported for in-home streaming, not out of home. You should ask the question there.


----------

